# Project B12 SR20DET: Need your input



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey fellow B12er's,

I'm in the market for a new set of rims for Project B12. Most likely 16" x 6.5" or 7". I'm open to any colors silver, gunmetal, bronze, black, whatever. I've been looking for awhile now and havent been able to settle on anything. 

Being familiar B12 styling, I was hoping you all could share some sugestions with me. Anyone have anything in mind?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i think the konig imagine black opals would look sweeeeeeeet on the b12. hey quick ? not on the subject, have u had any problems with ur kit since u have painted it. a lot of people were trying to tell me that the bumpers on the b12 wouldnt hold paint


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Your car is red right??? If it is you could easily put on white or gunmetal wheels. Actually they would probably look the best.

My faves in no particular order:

Motegi MR12










AT Italia Riva 










Borbet Type-B










Kosei K1 These things are very strong and very light. Racers favourite.










OZ F1 Cup Expensive but you get what you pay for.










SSR Competition. Comperable to the Koseis










Any oldschool cross-hatch BBS wheels if you can find them.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are the Konig Imagines:










I like the Traffiks too, maybe an alternative to the SSRs but I would rather have the SSRs:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I like the Konigs


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

i like the ssr comps. those things would look phat


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

personally im a fan of the Kosei K-1 Racing. Get em in silver.

-Nick


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I serioulsy looked at getting the SSR competition but then backed out at the last second for some reason...












Both of these are cool too. Does anyone know if the opal ones still have a non-opal polshed lip? I cant tell from the picture. 










These are awesome but damn that yellow lettering!!! If it were only red or Silver. 

Does anyone have photo shop of any of these rims on a b12???

Thanks for the help


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *hey quick ? not on the subject, have u had any problems with ur kit since u have painted it. a lot of people were trying to tell me that the bumpers on the b12 wouldnt hold paint *


The bumpers can be painted as long as a flex agent is added to the paint. However, after a few years hairline stress cracks will inevitably form in the paint from the flimsy rubber bumper.

I've had to repaint mine every couple of years and at this time I am really in need of new bumpers and paint.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

What do you guys think?

a) What the fuck are you thinking, i've lost total respect for you!
b) Those rims are tight!
c) Stick to building engines! You have no style!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Advan RC2:









I was planning on getting them for my se-r, but selling it now (for a 510).



hybrid DET said:


> *I've had to repaint mine every couple of years and at this time I am really in need of new bumpers and paint. *


The B12 has a new bumper that would make u and John drool. I'll e-mail u pic later on 

-Mario


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the non opal (silver) is polished lip ... machine lip says the same...i can see it on the picture (houray for hi definition 17in screen)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What do you guys think?


 I personally would answer (b) due to the simple fact that to most people the b12 sentra is just a reliable grocery go-getter that has no fashionable points whatsoever! But they are so wrong.....We b12er's can actually sport those squared-ricey wings because our cars are boxy as well. And the wheels will look wicked on a red or black B12.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I was planning on getting them for my se-r, but selling it now (for a 510).


 What happened Mario, got a taste of the 510 bug Are you gonna put a KA24 in your 510? Why are you getting rid of your B12? And be sure and fill me in on this new bumper you're referring to.

Dee


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I personally would answer (b) due to the simple fact that to most people the b12 sentra is just a reliable grocery go-getter that has no fashionable points whatsoever! But they are so wrong.....We b12er's can actually sport those squared-ricey wings because our cars are boxy as well. And the wheels will look wicked on a red or black B12. *[/QUOTE
> 
> I thought the same but they remind my girl of the tri star anteras from back in the day and she thinks they are ugly. She drives a honda, I dont know why I'm even listening to her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Here's my personal favorite.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

She drives a honda and she's telling you about fashion that's funny!!!My girlfriend/babies' moma had better never question anything I do with the cars. She trips on me about her B12 asking me when I'm going to give it back to her and I just reply "When I'm done". She wants her car painted a certain color that I could care less about, but she likes the 1999 SE gunmetal rims that's on there now compliments of Selrider99 (less money spent on rims). Man, those rims are tight-work and if your suspension is holding up pretty good, lowering the car down over those rims will make it look even sweeter. Speaking of which, how's your coilover set holding up?


Dee


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Explosive, those rims would look hard on a silver or white, maybe yellow B12.. It would be so cool if everyone with a B12 just started putting big and funky rims on their cars and hooking them up anti-rice style. The car's actually look awesome with some attention to detail. I honestly could careless about all that flash that the "H & A" followers be ricing on. A body kit is miami is disasterous because we have some serious pot holes and uneven roads that has taken it's tolls on most of these "Ho...s". I've seen one decked out 200sx (red) with a kit and it looks nice. Enjoy your squared cars because they are beautiful and who knows, maybe we can bring the fad of b12's back to reality. I sure as hell have gotten the speed and enginuity down to a science, but now for the clean look. We're Fabulous, Guys 

Big_boost


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

May I suggest these.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3214


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

coilover set is holding up fine although I wish the struts had a bit more travel. I would really like to get my hands on a motivational kit for the b13 so that I could achieve a lower CG. Besides, a dunked b12 would look sweet  The handling is great though with the GC/KYB set up. Cant complain about that. I do have a Nismo kit lying around but have never tried it out. I would really like to do a comparison of the two without having to tear the suspension out of my b12. Anyone else have the nismo kit???


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Used, special order from Japan... oh man... what we have to go through to find parts for our cars...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*Doh!*


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ironic that you just posted a "red X". Remeber Geocrappies doesn't allow linking.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cool!!!! How much they going to set you back???


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

DOH, I just thought it would be cool to see the rims you posted on your car. Just trying to help bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Boost Boy: Thanks for the good word... that was rad... Here is another one of my favorites...


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Charles, did you decide on the rims yet?!? This post has been a little silent.



boost_boy said:


> *What happened Mario, got a taste of the 510 bug Are you gonna put a KA24 in your 510? Why are you getting rid of your B12? And be sure and fill me in on this new bumper you're referring to.
> 
> Dee *


I'm not selling the B12. As a matter of fact my father has now given me the B12 in trade of my se-r. He decided it's best if I keep it with me in FL where it is lest likely to be stolen than in NYC. Oh and the bumper is top secret now. Let's just say it have the look of the power  (who ever guesses the right bumper wins a free Advan sticker).

I've been on the 510 bug, just never decided on acting on it full time, untill recently. I'm looking on going with either a sr20det or something a little crazier in a 2.6 tt platform  in a wagon or the pick-up.


----------

